
Texas Explosion Seen as Sign of Weak U.S. Oversight - recoiledsnake
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-04-19/texas-explosion-seen-as-sign-of-weak-u-s-oversight.html
======
michaelpinto
It's not so much the thought of the buildings blowing up, but what really
scares me is the idea of tainted foods and pharmaceuticals.

